# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  "Θόρυβος" στο δίκτυο από τροφοδοτικό 12V

## PCMan

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Αγόρασα ένα τροφοδοτικό απο το ebay, συγκεκριμένα αυτό. Είναι 30Α και το πήρα για να τροφοδοτήσει 2 Ρ/CD, 4 κάμερες παρακολούθησης(max 1A) και 20led των 10W. Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανάψουν όλα μαζί, αν και τα καλύπτει.
Προς το παρόν, έχω συνδέσει πάνω του 3 κάμερες, 2 led τα οποία ανάβουν με φωτοκύταρο και 2 Ρ/CD. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εμφανίζονται γραμμές που αλλοιώνουν την εικόνα στις 3 κάμερες που τροφοδοτεί αλλά και στην μία που έχει δικό της τροφοδοτικό(καλής ποιότητας) το οποίο είναι συνδεμένο στην ίδια γραμμή των 230V όπου είναι συνδεμένο και το πρώτο. Όλα τα άλλα δουλεύουν ρολόι. Ρευμα πήρα απ'ευθείας απο τον πίνακα.
Πριν βάλω το τροφοδοτικό που αγόρασα, είχα ένα από pc και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

Καταλήγω στο ότι δεν έχει φίλτρα το τροφοδοτικό(το περίμενα) και βγάζει θόρυβο στην έξοδο του και βρομίζει και το δίκτυο.
Έχω ένα φιλτράκι που το έβγαλα από έναν παλιό φούρνο μικροκυμάτων. Είναι σαν αυτό. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι EMI, δεν γράφει κάτι τέτοιο αλλά γενικά έχει έναν φερρίτη στρόγγυλο με 2 πηνία τυλιγμένα πάνω σε αυτόν και 3 πυκνωτές. Το έβαλα πάνω και εντάξει..δεν τρελάθηκα. Σαν να έγινε κάτι αλλά...πάλι είναι πολύ σοβαρό το πρόβλημα.
Τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω?
Αν θέλετε μπορώ να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες απο το εσωτερικό του psu, του φιλτρακίου και ότι άλλη πληροφορία θέλετε.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## velectronics

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα.Πολλα τροφοδοτικα αυτης της τεχνολογιας πρεπει να "τραβηξεις" περισσοτερο ρευμα για να ελλατωθει αυτος ο θορυβος.Σε καπια εχει ρυθμηση συχνοτητας αλλα αποτι καταλαβαινω αυτο ειναι πολυ φθηνο.αν δεν θες να το  αλλαξεις στο εμποριο υπαρχουν καπια φιλτρα που μπαινουν σε σειρα με την εξοδο video της καμερας και το διορθωνουν αυτο το φαινομενο αλλα δεν ξερω αν το κοστος τους αξιζει τετια επεμβαση.(15-20 ευρω)το καθενα.διαφορετικα θα σε συμβουλευα να αγορασεις ενα αλλο 1-2 αμπερ μονο για τις καμερες και αυτο να το χρησιμοποιησεις για τα Led.

----------


## xsterg

μεχρι καποιου οριου ειναι λογικο. ειναι παλμοτροφοδοτικο και σε συνδιασμο με την χαμηλη ποιοτητα του  δημιουργει παρασιστα. η λυση ειναι η ενα αλλο παλμοτροφοδοτικο υψηλοτερης ποιοτητας η ενα κλασικο τροφοδοτικο με σταθεροποιηση. το μειονεκτημα του ειναι ο αυξημενος ογκος και η μεγαλυτερη καταναλωση αλλα θα εχεις υψηλοτερη ποιοτητα ρευματος.

----------


## PCMan

Παιδιά δεν θέλω να το αλλάξω..

Τα φίλτρα που λες είναι σαν αυτό? Με αυτή την τιμή δεν αξίζει.. Εϊναι πολλά τα λεφτα.
Έχω και άλλα τροφοδοτικά αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι θέλω να βαλω 1 για όλα για να έχω όσο χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση γίνεται. Το κλασικό θέλω να το αποφύγω λόγω όγκου αλλά και για τον παραπάνω λόγο.

Καμια άλλη λύση? Κανένα φίλτρο στο psu? 
Να βάλω κάτι στην τροφοδοσία της κάμερας?? 
Σκέφτηκα να βάλω lm7810 σε κάθε κάμερα να δω τι θα γίνει αλλά δε μου φαίνεται και τόσο σωστό.. Τι λέτε?

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου το σκεπτικο σου ειναι λαθος. τι παει να πει δεν θελω να το αλλαξω? αν δεν κανει παει και τελειωσε. επειδη εχεις στην αποθηκη σου ενα τσουβαλι τσιμεντο πρεπει ντε και καλα  να το χρησιμοποιησεις?

----------


## velectronics

Φιλε μου δεν θα κανεις δουλεια με το 7810...φθηνη κατασκευη ισως να το χρησιμοποιησεις σε καπια αλλη κατασκευη...την ειχα "πατησει"με κατι παρομοια και δεν βρηκα ακρη απλα αγορασα αυτα τα φιλτρα και "σκεπασα το προβλημα"ΑΛΑΞΕ το...

----------


## PCMan

Δοκίμασα να αποσυνδέσω την γείωση από το psu και τα παράσιτα εξαφανίστηκαν από την κάμερα που έχει δικό της τροφοδοτικό. Στις άλλες 3 μένουν κάτι ψιλές "τρίχες" οι οποίες δεν με ενοχλούν. Τι σημαίνει αυτό? Γιατί δουλεύει σωστά τωρα?

ΥΓ η μπρίζα που έπαιρνα ρεύμα με το τροφοδοτικό από πισι, δεν είχε γείωση, ίσως γι αυτό να μην είχα πρόβλημα τόσα χρόνια...

----------


## nyannaco

Η μη γείωση δεν είναι λύση, είναι επικίνδυνη. 
Η γείωση στις πρίζες και στις συσκευές υπάρχει για να προστατεύει από διαρροές, δεν είναι πολυτέλεια, και σαφώς δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζεται ως ενόχληση.

----------


## FILMAN

Μήπως όμως το όλο σύστημα είναι γειωμένο από κάπου αλλού (π.χ. monitor);

----------


## PCMan

> Μήπως όμως το όλο σύστημα είναι γειωμένο από κάπου αλλού (π.χ. monitor);


Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς. Οι κάμερες είναι συνδεμένες σε ένα pc και αυτό έχει γείωση κανονικά. Αυτό εννοείς?

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, αυτό.

----------


## PCMan

Οκ. Τι πρόβλημα είναι όμως αυτό και τι πρέπει να κάνω για να έχω γείωση αλλά όχι παράσιτα?

----------


## FILMAN

Άφησέ το έτσι. Η γείωση είναι κοινή για όλο το σύστημα. Δηλαδή, η γείωση εισέρχεται στο σύστημά σου από το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας του υπολογιστή, περνάει στο GND του υπολογιστή μέσω του τροφοδοτικού του, από κει περνάει στο μπλεντάζ των καλωδίων του video, και διερχόμενη από τις κάμερες βγαίνει στα GND της τροφοδοσίας των καμερών πηγαίνοντας στα αντίστοιχα τροφοδοτικά. Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο όμως. Αν θες, άνοιξε το καινούριο τροφοδοτικό σου των 20Α και κόψε τη σύνδεση της γείωσης στο τμήμα του δευτερεύοντος. Το δευτερεύον λοιπόν θα παίρνει τη γείωση που φέρνουν εκεί οι κάμερες, ενώ το πρωτεύον και το μεταλλικό κουτί θα την παίρνουν από την πρίζα (θα πρέπει δηλ. να την ξανασυνδέσεις).

----------


## east electronics

> Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα.Πολλα τροφοδοτικα αυτης της τεχνολογιας πρεπει να "τραβηξεις" περισσοτερο ρευμα για να ελλατωθει αυτος ο θορυβος.Σε καπια εχει ρυθμηση συχνοτητας αλλα αποτι καταλαβαινω αυτο ειναι πολυ φθηνο.αν δεν θες να το  αλλαξεις στο εμποριο υπαρχουν καπια φιλτρα που μπαινουν σε σειρα με την εξοδο video της καμερας και το διορθωνουν αυτο το φαινομενο αλλα δεν ξερω αν το κοστος τους αξιζει τετια επεμβαση.(15-20 ευρω)το καθενα.διαφορετικα θα σε συμβουλευα να αγορασεις ενα αλλο 1-2 αμπερ μονο για τις καμερες και αυτο να το χρησιμοποιησεις για τα Led.



προσπαθουμε σε αυτο το φορουμ να διατηρουμε μια σοβαροτητα  αυτα που γραφεις ειναι αβασιμα ασχετα και βασισμενα σε θεωριες δεκατετραχρονου . Για παραδειγμα κανενα απο τα τροφοδοτικα που θα αγορασεις απο το εμποριο φτηνα η ακριβα  δεν γραφουν κατι τετοιο στις προδιαγραφες τους . 

ολα τα τροφοδοτικα γραμμικα η διακοπτικα ειναι πιθανον να αυξανουν τον θορυβο τους οσο μεγαλωνει το φορτιο αλλα ποτε το αντιθετο . 


Η γραμμες που αναφερει ο ΟΡ οφειλονται σε  ground loop ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ   και πιο συγκεκριμενα απο την μιξη τεχνολογιων γειωσης και κατα 90% εχει να κανει οτι καποιο απο τα τρφοδοτικα ενωνει το - της τροφοδοσιας με την γειωση του δικτυου 

ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## PCMan

> Άφησέ το έτσι. Η γείωση είναι κοινή για όλο το σύστημα. Δηλαδή, η γείωση εισέρχεται στο σύστημά σου από το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας του υπολογιστή, περνάει στο GND του υπολογιστή μέσω του τροφοδοτικού του, από κει περνάει στο μπλεντάζ των καλωδίων του video, και διερχόμενη από τις κάμερες βγαίνει στα GND της τροφοδοσίας των καμερών πηγαίνοντας στα αντίστοιχα τροφοδοτικά. Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο όμως. Αν θες, άνοιξε το καινούριο τροφοδοτικό σου των 20Α και κόψε τη σύνδεση της γείωσης στο τμήμα του δευτερεύοντος. Το δευτερεύον λοιπόν θα παίρνει τη γείωση που φέρνουν εκεί οι κάμερες, ενώ το πρωτεύον και το μεταλλικό κουτί θα την παίρνουν από την πρίζα (θα πρέπει δηλ. να την ξανασυνδέσεις).


Να σου πω κάτι? Απ όσο ξέρω, τα πλαστικά τροφοδοτικά, δεν έχουν γείωση. Άρα η γείωση είναι για προστασία δικιά μας.
Το psu αυτό, το έβαλα μέσα σε πλαστικό κουτί και έχει-δεν έχει γείωση δεν το αγγίζει άνθρωπος παρά μόνο αν βγει από το ρεύμα.
Απο την άλλη, είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό γίνεται και στα 2 τροφοδοτικά? Να ενώνεται δηλαδή το - με την γείωση? Γιατό ο σάκης λέει ότι γίνεται σε κάποιο απο αυτά.
Αυτό δεν θα μπορούσα να το μετρήσω με ένα ωμόμετρο?




> Η γραμμες που αναφερει ο ΟΡ οφειλονται σε  ground loop ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ   και πιο συγκεκριμενα απο την μιξη τεχνολογιων γειωσης και κατα 90% εχει να κανει οτι καποιο απο τα τρφοδοτικα ενωνει το - της τροφοδοσιας με την γειωση του δικτυου 
> 
> ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ


Κι εμένα σάκη το μυαλό μου στο ground loop πήγε, γιαυτό το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν να βγάλω την γείωση απο το ένα τροφοδοτικό.

Καλού κακού παράγγειλα και ένα τέτοιο μπας και κάνει δουλειά για αυτές τις ψιλές τρίχες που είπα πιο πάνω.
Α και κάτι άλλο. Αυτές οι γραμμές είναι άλλοτε μικρές, άλλοτε λίγο πιο χοντρές κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας. Λογικά κάτι θα παίζει με την τάση του δικτύου .. Τι γίνεται με αυτό? Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι σταθερές?

----------


## east electronics

Δεν υπαρχουν μηχανηματα, συσκευες , οι διαταξεις που ΠΑΡΑΓΟΥΝ  ground loops  Τα λαθη που κανουμε εμεις στιε εγκαταστασεις εικονας , σε εγκαταστασεις ηχου αυτοκινητου με αποτελσμα τους γνωστους βομβους ,  και σε computer audio με χρηση καλωδιου mini jack  το οποιο επισης συνηθως και σε καθε εφαρμογη παραγει εστω και λιγο θορυβο .


Ολα τα παραπανω ειναι θεματα τα οποια δεν εχουν να κανουν με τις συσκευες  οπου η καμερα στο εργαστηριο στον παγκο για ελεγχο θα παιζει πολυ σωστα και χωρις γραμμες , ο ενισχυτης στον παγκο επισης θα παιζει χωρις κανεναν απολυτως θορυβο , και το λαπτοπ η το pc  απο μονα τους η μαζι με τα ηχεια desktop παιζουν επισης μια χαρα . 

Τα προβληματα αυτα θα εμφανιστουν οταν καποια απο τις συσκευες αυτες εγκατασταθει / συνδεθει μαζι με αλλες συσκευες με λλαθος τροπο ( σφαλμα του εγκαταστατη ) η με λαθος επιλογες  σε οτι αφορα την τεχνολογια γειωσης . 

Δυστυχως η ευτυχως  η συνδεση μιας καμερας σε ενα δικτυο η οποια εχει το πλην των 12 βολτ κοινο με την γειωση του 230 ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα δημιουργησει καποιο θεμα , ενω παραλληλα το προβλημα εκτος απο την τροφοδοσια θα μεταφερθει και στο σημα video οπου και εκει ισχυει ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα  που σημαινει οτι εαν ενα καταγραφικο εχει ΠΧ  την γειωση του BNC κοινη με την γειωση του 230  ειναι πρακτικα απιθανο να δεχθει σημα απο μια καμερα η οποια επισης εχει στο BNC της κοινη την γειωση του video  με την γειωση τροφοδοσιας απο πλευρας 230 . 


Αν το σχεδιασεις σε ενα χαρτι θα καταλαβεις οτι απλα ειναι ενας τεραστιος κυκλος οπου ειναι το ground loop  και η συμεπριφορα του ειναι πρακτικα απροβλεπτη και μπορει να βαζει οτι θελεις οπου θελεις και οσο θελεις ...Δεν μπορει να υπαρχει ορισμος  στο που και πως θα επιρεασει αρνητικα το συστημα σου . 

Για τους παραπανω λογους  , σε συνδυασμο με το κοστος του καλωδιου  οι περισσοτεροι εχουν φυγει απο το σημα VIDEO  παιζουν με  CAT5  και baloon  τα οποια περα απο ολα τα υπολοιπα που προσφερουν  εχουν και γαλβανικη απομονωση  με αποτελεσμα να μπορεις να συνδειες οτι θελεις οπως θελεις χωρις κανενα απολυτως προβλημα και φυσικα να ειναι απολυτα αδιαφορα ολα τα θεματα γειωσης η τροφοδοσιας . 


Παραλληλα για οσους ειναι τεχνικοι αν παρουν μια σελιδα Α4 και σχεδιασουν  το κυκλωμα με  και χωρις μπαλουν θα καταλαβει επισης και πως δημιουργηθηκε το ground loop  αλλα και πως τα μπαλλουν το ""σπανε" καθιστωντας την διαδρομη του σηματος video , floating  η διαφορικη οπως μου αρεσει να την λεω . ( σε αναφορα μετην γειωση του 230 κλπ ) 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## PCMan

Με cat6 είναι όλες οι κάμερες συνδεμένες αλλα με τέτοια balun, γιαυτό δεν προσφαίρουν καμία απομόνωση σε αντίθεση με αυτά ας πούμε.

----------


## east electronics

Αλλαξε ενα και θα καταλαβεις αν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα ..Κυκλοφορει πολυ σαβουρα απο αυτα 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## velectronics

Φιλε μου εχεις διαφορετικες γειωσεις (διαφορα δυναμικου)απο το ενα σημειο στο αλλο.Μια λυση ειναι να συνδεσεις με ενα καλωδιο τα μηχανηματα με τις γειωσεις τους.και η αλλη λυση ειναι αυτο που σου ειπα να βαλεις φιλτρα που κανουν ακριβως το ιδιο απομονονουν την γειωση.κατι ακομα αν θες κανε μια δοκιμη ξεκρεμασε τις καμερες ολες να μην ακουμπαν σε καπια μεταλικη επιφανια και δωσε τους τροφοδοσια προφανως θα δεις οτι "ευτιαξε το προβλημα"και αυτο ειναι οτι οι επιφανιες που τις εχεις βιδωσει ειναι μεταλικες και εχουν καπιο θορυβο απο καπια διαροη καπιας συσκευης (ισως).Στα γραφω αυτα γιατι τα εχω αντιμετωπισει σε καπιες εγκαταστασεις.

----------


## PCMan

> Αλλαξε ενα και θα καταλαβεις αν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα ..Κυκλοφορει πολυ σαβουρα απο αυτα 
> 
> Φιλικα 
> Σακης Πετροπουλος


Περιμένω να έρθει για να δούμε που βρισκόμαστε..



> Φιλε μου εχεις διαφορετικες γειωσεις (διαφορα δυναμικου)απο το ενα σημειο στο αλλο.Μια λυση ειναι να συνδεσεις με ενα καλωδιο τα μηχανηματα με τις γειωσεις τους.και η αλλη λυση ειναι αυτο που σου ειπα να βαλεις φιλτρα που κανουν ακριβως το ιδιο απομονονουν την γειωση.κατι ακομα αν θες κανε μια δοκιμη ξεκρεμασε τις καμερες ολες να μην ακουμπαν σε καπια μεταλικη επιφανια και δωσε τους τροφοδοσια προφανως θα δεις οτι "ευτιαξε το προβλημα"και αυτο ειναι οτι οι επιφανιες που τις εχεις βιδωσει ειναι μεταλικες και εχουν καπιο θορυβο απο καπια διαροη καπιας συσκευης (ισως).Στα γραφω αυτα γιατι τα εχω αντιμετωπισει σε καπιες εγκαταστασεις.


Να τραβήξω κιάλλο καλώδιο είναι αδύνατον αν και δε νομίζω να είναι η καλύτερη λύση..
Οι κάμερες είναι βιδωμένες σε ξύλο και η βίδα της βάσης της κάμερας είναι πλαστική.


Προς το παρόν, ευχαριστώ όσους βοήθησαν!  :Biggrin:  
Νεότερα όταν έρθει το ψιψιψίνι

----------


## FILMAN

Η γείωση στο μεταλλικό παλμοτροφοδοτικό υπάρχει και για λόγους EMC και όχι μόνο για προστασία δικιά σου. Αν ήταν έτσι, θα ήταν ενωμένη μόνο με το μεταλλικό κουτί του. Αλλά αυτή πρέπει να είναι ενωμένη με τους Υ2 πυκνωτές του φίλτρου εισόδου (αν βέβαια υπάρχει φίλτρο), και ίσως και με το GND της εξόδου. Τώρα, οι switching αντάπτορες που είναι σε πλαστικό κουτί και έχουν διπολικό φις δεν έχουν γείωση, πάλι όμως έχουν φίλτρα EMC.

Όσα balun video έχουν πέσει στα χέρια μου, δεν είχαν γαλβανική απομόνωση...

----------

